

Why Does the US Patent Office Keep Approving Clearly Ridiculous Patents? - DiabloD3
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150430/14481230841/why-does-us-patent-office-keep-approving-clearly-ridiculous-patents.shtml

======
johntyree
"Republished" ?

More like ripped off and smothered with ads. Techdirt is miserable.

